# Dog: itchy anus



## minaret (May 26, 2008)

Hi all

Im new on the forum & have been reading all the good (and sometimes funny) advice.

My 4 year old small dog Zara, (of mixed breed from a rescue centre) has had an itchy anus for the last 2 weeks. I took her to the vet, as twice a year she sometimes gets her anal glands squeezed manually (the vet said some dogs do not have the gene for this natural process to take place). This done I took her home & she was still scratching away... so 3 days later I took her back. The vet took a sample from her rear end as she couldnt see a reason for it. This came back negative, there was nothing to go on. She had a worming treatment a couple of weeks ago. Im puzzled. poor Zara 

Any advice ?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Was the wormer that you gave her from the vet - the stuff you buy from the shops isnt often very successful??


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

dogs that scoot their bums along the floor because of needing anal sacs emptying can corse infection doing so...so altho the dogs sacs have been emptyed your dog may well have abit of infection left their which can also still corse em to scoot along the floor.

i got that info here, have a read of this  it may help. Other Causes of Hindquarter Conditions:

Also as jo-p said...depending wat wormer u used it mite not be strong enuff.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

minaret said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im new on the forum & have been reading all the good (and sometimes funny) advice.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of anal glands needing manual emptying being genetic. I thought it was diet related?


----------



## minaret (May 26, 2008)

Thank you so much for your speedy responses, you lovely pet lovers you.

Zara had a worming tablet from the vet a month ago; and the vet saw no evidence of worms the other day, and she took a sample for analysis and found no infection. Though to be honest it sounds like worms to me, and not something more serious, after looking at Other Causes of Hindquarter Conditions:

She is going to see the vet again tomorrow, to take 'further tests'. But i wanted to be a bit more informed, so thank you again for all your advice.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

minaret said:


> Thank you so much for your speedy responses, you lovely pet lovers you.
> 
> Zara had a worming tablet from the vet a month ago; and the vet saw no evidence of worms the other day, and she took a sample for analysis and found no infection. Though to be honest it sounds like worms to me, and not something more serious, after looking at Other Causes of Hindquarter Conditions:
> 
> She is going to see the vet again tomorrow, to take 'further tests'. But i wanted to be a bit more informed, so thank you again for all your advice.


I hope all goes well for your dog  lets hope aventually the vets find wat really is wrong with him/her. good luck.


----------

